# Running with an Aussie



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

Been a runner for a few years now - average 7-10k a day and long runs mid 20s. Looking for real world experience from runners with Aussies on what you did for a training program once the pup reached maturity to begin regular runs. Frequency , duration etc.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would not start running with a dog until it is at least 15 months old. You want all the growth plates to be closed, etc. As for a plan start with walk your puppy everyday, go for short hikes, play fetch, run around off leash in the yard together. Just keep it moderate and don't over do it. If the puppy ever wants to stop, stop. Forced exercise on a puppy can be bad and can result in joint problems, etc. Once the pup gets older you can add in some uphill walking, hiking, and fetch into the mix as well. Then once the dog is older you can add in a sequence of walking then jogging for a short period of time. Such as walk for 5 minutes, Jog for 1-3 minutes. You will want to slowly increase this to mostly jogging and then you can introduce running for short periods of time/ short distances. Work your way up to longer and longer times. Such as run half a mile for a week and if the dog seems okay with that add a little more time the next week and slowly increase as your dog adapts. 

Also remember to work hard on leash skills as well, Aussies are herding dogs and some will try to herd anything that moves. Which includes you, cars, motorcycles, other animals, etc. Aussies also have long coats, with undercoat and they can overheat. Just keep an eye out and make sure he/she has plenty of water and if they ever start to lag behind, limp, stop all together, or pant excessively take a break or quit for the day all together. Also while physical exercise is great they will also need mental exercise, such as training and interactive toys. Maybe you can do some training classes or just buy some books and train at home. Aussies love to learn tricks and tend to pick up things fast. I would recommend Ian Dunbar's books, and kikopup's videos on YouTube. They are both excellent for learning how to train a pup/dog. (I have a list of books I recommend reading if you want them)


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips - how far/long did you run with your Aussie. Looking forward to when hit can hit the trails.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mikeincalgary said:


> Thanks for the tips - how far/long did you run with your Aussie. Looking forward to when hit can hit the trails.


I have not ran with my boy. We train in obedience, herding, fly ball, disk, tracking, play fetch, hike, swimming, etc. We will be starting agility at 18-24 months old. I do however run with 4 of my other dogs from time to time. My Miniature pinscher, and my boxer and I sometimes run 7 miles or so. My Lab mix and basenji will sometimes run 5 miles with me. I don't do much running anymore with them because we are training for other things. And I usually only ran them 3 times a week when we did do it. My dogs have a great recall so they ran off leash with me.


EDIT to add: I would love photos of your Aussie.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't wait to start doing agility and jogging with my aussie, and maybe throwing some rollerblading in there too. She's only 6 months now though . If you have a pool or a lake near by swimming really builds up their muscles and it's really low stress on their joints. It also depends on how flat/mountainous your area is. My area has a lot of mountains so we'll definitely start off slow going up and down the hills/elevations to increase her endurance. 

I'd love to see pics too!!


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

Nap time


----------

